

A Look At April's Mass SQL Server Injection Attack  - muriithi
http://blogs.ittoolbox.com/c/programming/archives/a-look-at-aprils-mass-sql-server-injection-attack-for-aspnet-sql-server-sql-server-environments-25388

======
babul
Really annoying. Why can't people build things to help others not hinder them?

~~~
babul
I spent several days in April/May fixing problems caused by this SQL hack at
the place where I am contracting :(

